# Natural poodle training



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

My friend suggested after a long day of cat chasing, that we need to incorporate training more in line with a poodle's natural inclination. He suggests we teach the following commands:
Feet on people
Beg
Up on the bed
Lick couch
Steal food
Lie on the back of the couch
Be noisy
Tear up your toy
Burp
Stare at kitties
Lick ears

We had great success with all of these. The only one he tried that didn't work was "shed".


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Apparently Max has up on the bed and feet on people down pat. lol

Guess we need to teach stare at the cats more, he scares me when he tries to chase the old mean cat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent idea! Poppy also has:
Bounce!
Play tug with Mum's clothes when she is on the loo
Bounce even more!
Pick up a piece of bark and run madly in circles
Bounce cats!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Darku tends to stick his head in people's "laps". We turned it into the command "Say Hello" which sounded better than "sniff privates"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily has that Darku say hello thing down along with jump up to say hi, surf the counters, eat mommy's undies, mug other dog trainers for goodies in pockets and my personal favorite visit the judge and stewards on the way to the next exercise!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

These are all pretty popular now a days. Murphy has one that hasn't been mentioned yet....sticking his beak (long nose) where it doesn't belong. Kind of like what he did to the elderly lady at the vets one day. But it was a sneak attack. From the behind! :jaw:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily has done that too, once to a steward in obedience while we were heeling the figure 8. Goosed the lady hard enough to make her jump.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - one advantage of owning a toy is that they can't reach without jumping!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max likes to jump on my lap and stick his nose in my eye and lick my ears.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Poppy knows 
Stalk cat
Bounce cat
Chase cat
Poppy needs to learn watch those cat's eyes. When they look a certain way run Poppy!



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Maddy knows:
-Sneakily and silently jump on the kitchen table when no one is looking before school in the mornings and rob lunch bags;
- Cue word "Hey!" means run as fast as her long poodle legs will go with purloined lunch bag item; and
-Bark sharply during the scariest moment in any given movie.

Indy knows:
-When it's time to come inside, jump up hard at and slam open the door from the back yard, scaring humans inside to death at the poodle suddenly bursting in. And sometimes clonking said humans with door as barrelling in door.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Sawyer excels in these types of commands!

He knows "come" is actually the command for "Step one: engage play bow Step 2:run in the other direction as fast and far as possible"

He knows-"No, you aren't getting my food!" is actually "please burp as close to my face as possible"

"Leave the cat alone!" is really "sick 'em!"

and "NOOOO Not in the mud!!" is obviously get as dirty as fast as possible!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

One of Remy's favorites, in addition to ear licking, is trying to stick his nose up one of my nostrils and inhale and exhale. It is really a weird feeling -- but I guess you can only experience with a little tpoo nose. 

I'm glad he is a toy because he would be smelling everyone's privates if he could reach that high.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo knows:

No really means yes. 
Potty outside really means please potty in the house so mom can step in it. 
Come here means run the other way...quickly!
You stink means come sit on me.


----------



## milliesmom (Dec 15, 2012)

*Funny *

This is hilarious. All of these poodle antics makes me think of my previous poodle...he was a toy poodle and he would always jump up on your lap(could be a stranger) and stick his nose about an inch from your mouth...and he wouldn't budge until you breathed on him and let him smell your breath. then he was fine and would go back to whatever. He just wanted to see what you ate last 

Millie has the hold your hand with her mouth, jump on the bed, taste everything to make sure its ok, push open the bathroom door while you are using it(gotta check for the bathroom monsters!), unzip pillows and bags to pull everything out(we found out this one when she unzipped her portable crate and then decided she should unzip everything she could since she knew how)...... and my personal favorite, go into the bathroom, grab a towel, and prance into the living room with your head held high(maybe if I act like I own the place they wont notice!)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

OK, so this isn't a poodle trick (it was a rottie rescue), but this is very funny and worth retelling. At lunch during our tracking seminar today one of the other participants told a story about her grandson's dog managing to eat furniture and computer mice and all sorts of naughty things while the family was out during the day. 

Think it doesn't sound like a trick, just a naughty dog? Get this, he was in his crate every time this happened. Eventually they installed a video surveillance camera to see how he did it. Here is where it becomes a trick. The dog would stick his front paws out through the front of the crate and pull himself and the crate around the room to reach the forbidden items and then put himself back where he started before they got home!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW that is one determined dog!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Rhett can unlock the crate latches on command with DH egging him on!!! To the command show smart puppy!!!
Who needs tv when you have a poodle!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We keep a lock through the latch on our yard gates on the inside when we are home since we figure Lily will figure out how to open it from watching us (we also don't want people coming in and stealing them).


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

New command has been learning!!! It is really not funny but it does make me giggle at DH. 
Wave Hi!!! Means whack DH in the groin!! Then when he behinds over in agony give kisses!!
Ok as I said not funny but very comical. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Spell check is horrible... Learned instead of learning


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Max has learned a new one ,too.

Apparently when he wakes us up 5 minutes before the alarm goes off and we say "Max, go lay down" this actually means in poodlespeak "Jump on the bed, lay on top of dad and kick mom in the back and don't stop until the alarm goes off"

I have to remind you that he is about 62 pounds of wiggly giant puppy.:act-up:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is just the right height to have Rhett's "trick" down pat. She has humbled many men in her life.....oops, so sad


----------

